# Fender American Original series replacing AVRI



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

What do you all think of the new American Original series?

I liked the idea of the AVRI guitars, knowing that you could get something that is pretty close in specs to a vintage guitar of a specified year. The new Original series seems to amalgamate ideas from a decade and sprinkle in some modern touches. Personally, I don't really get it, as I think American Special and various FSR models kind of did that already. But who knows... need to try them!

On the positive side, I really like seeing an American-made double-bound Tele part of the regular lineup again. Mmm... double-bound Tele...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the new colours, and I love that the entire line is finished in nitro. The jazzmaster has really piqued my interest, but that’s where my lust for this line ends.

I get that Fender places a lot of merit on their heritage, and a lot of their fans prefer vintage specs, but I just wish that for once we’d get a guitar with modern specs and a nitro finish. There’s way too much “Aged this” “vintage that” going on for me. 

I know I’m an outlier with this opinion, but it would have been nice to have a guitar like the American Professional series, but with a nitro finish.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, I think Fender’s got a winner here! These are essentially the same specs as Ltd. Edition Custom Shop guitars. Any idea what the price point will be?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Boo. They should've left the AVRI alone. If i wanted a 9.5 radius on a Tele id buy one of the other 15 options.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the AVRI series is the best thing Fender have put out, but thats just me and few other guitarist with good taste.LOL.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweetwater has the Teles for $2K USD, so probably $3K CAD out the door up here. 

I really like that 60s Strat but at that price will wait for a used one, which will give me time to decide 3TSB or CAR.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Sweetwater has the Teles for $2K USD, so probably $3K CAD out the door up here.
> 
> I really like that 60s Strat but at that price will wait for a used one, which will give me time to decide 3TSB or CAR.


At that price you can get a used CS 60 Custom.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Sweetwater has the Teles for $2K USD, so probably $3K CAD out the door up here.


Sweetwater's remaining AVRI Tele is a couple hundred less than the American Original. L&M has their '52 AVRI listed at $2700, so $3k out the door seems pretty likely and basically maintains the status quo.

I agree with others that I'd rather buy used. Brand new Fenders are just very expensive all around.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> At that price you can get a used CS 60 Custom.


That’s how I fell into the CS rabbit hole ~12 yrs. ago. Had dibs on the first EJ Strats to come into my local L&M, then stumbled across a used 56 Relic for the same price after taxes at TGS (I was able to trade towards the CS 56 & saved some of the HST).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The specs are pretty close to the Thin Skin '59 Strat I just bought. I love mine, so far. The AO 60s Strat looks pretty good and I'll be interested to see if the "Thick '60s C" neck profile differs from mine. The 50s Tele looks pretty damn sweet, too. I really like the "Vintage Tall" frets on my Strat.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> At that price you can get a used CS 60 Custom.


Or a Danocaster. 

Amiright @barnesable?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

troyhead said:


> I agree with others that I'd rather buy used. Brand new Fenders are just very expensive all around.


Although I have some pretty expensive guitars in my bsmt, I honestly don’t know who’s buying those Masterbuilt Heavy Relics that are pushing $10K after taxes. At that price point you’re getting into vintage territory, possibly even pre-CBS on a player’s grade axe.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Although I have some pretty expensive guitars in my bsmt, I honestly don’t know who’s buying those Masterbuilt Heavy Relics that are pushing $10K after taxes. At that price point you’re getting into vintage territory, possibly even pre-CBS on a player’s grade axe.


I could have gotten one of those heavy relics from L&M Halifax for 4600 plus tax last year. Gorgeous 3tsb double bound. They couldnt sell the dang thing.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Or a Danocaster.
> 
> Amiright @barnesable?


Yep.

W.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Used is always less expensive, we know .

Gonna have to wait a month or two after they hit the market to see them.


----------



## 95strat (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't understand why they strayed from vintage specs for these. I mean, the vintage series has been super popular with people wanting vintage spec since what, 1982 or 1983? Why change a good thing? If you want modern specs, as someone else said there are plenty of modern models.

But that being said, that 60's bound Tele in lake placid blue is gorgeous and I really want one!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

95strat said:


> I don't understand why they strayed from vintage specs for these. I mean, the vintage series has been super popular with people wanting vintage spec since what, 1982 or 1983? Why change a good thing? If you want modern specs, as someone else said there are plenty of modern models.
> 
> But that being said, that 60's bound Tele in lake placid blue is gorgeous and I really want one!


I would imagine that they have a pretty good handle on what the market is demanding based on their sales and market research. A change this big to a well-loved lineup of guitars would not be undertaken on a whim. At least, one would hope as much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is basically the guitar I put together through Musikraft and MJT several years ago, became my number one. I don't remember all the specs off the top off my head but the idea is there. I really like this one.


----------



## 95strat (Apr 6, 2017)

I sure hope they put some thought into it! ha ha Maybe the market is saturated with vintage reissues so they wanted to do something different, I don't know.

Vadsy, that's the one I want. Love it! I was kind of interested in getting one of the 64 reissues when they came out in lake placid blue but I never saw one for sale. Maybe one of these will come my way!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Ronbeast said:


> I like the new colours, and I love that the entire line is finished in nitro. The jazzmaster has really piqued my interest, but that’s where my lust for this line ends.
> 
> I get that Fender places a lot of merit on their heritage, and a lot of their fans prefer vintage specs, but I just wish that for once we’d get a guitar with modern specs and a nitro finish. There’s way too much “Aged this” “vintage that” going on for me.
> 
> I know I’m an outlier with this opinion, but it would have been nice to have a guitar like the American Professional series, but with a nitro finish.


They have in the past, my Telecaster in the avatar is a perfect example of it. It's a Fender Vintage Hot Rod 50's Telecaster and it comes stock with locking tuners, 4 way switching, compound radius (7.25-12), nitro finish, I'm sure there's more. Biggest problem was they didn't sell, people wanted a 52 Reissue not a 50's Hot Rod.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

95strat said:


> But that being said, that 60's bound Tele in lake placid blue is gorgeous and I really want one!


And this is why they've done it 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

95strat said:


> I don't understand why they strayed from vintage specs for these. I mean, the vintage series has been super popular with people wanting vintage spec since what, 1982 or 1983? Why change a good thing? If you want modern specs, as someone else said there are plenty of modern models.
> 
> But that being said, that 60's bound Tele in lake placid blue is gorgeous and I really want one!


These are vintage spec (nitro, 21 frets, pickups, bridges & tuners) except for a slightly fatter radius & taller frets.

My issue with all of the modern spec Strats from the last 2+ decades is the slim C neck. All the various iterations of Am. Std., Special, Deluxe, Hwy 1, Lonestar, Big Apple, Strat-O-Sonic etc. used that neck. If you wanted a big neck Strat with larger frets your choices were pretty much reduced to Ltd. Edition CS models. A few sig. series guitars fall into this category (EJ & SRV come to mind) assuming you liked the 12” radius.

P.S. The MIM Robert Cray has a nice fat neck, but is a hardtail.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

95strat said:


> that 60's bound Tele in lake placid blue is gorgeous and I really want one





vadsy said:


>





95strat said:


> that's the one I want


Seems the double-bound Lake Placid blue Teles will be in short supply.

I’ve loved that for a Tele since I first saw the ‘64 AVRI, but it’s even better with binding!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> They have in the past, my Telecaster in the avatar is a perfect example of it. It's a Fender Vintage Hot Rod 50's Telecaster and it comes stock with locking tuners, 4 way switching, compound radius (7.25-12), nitro finish, I'm sure there's more. Biggest problem was they didn't sell, people wanted a 52 Reissue not a 50's Hot Rod.


That’s what I’m asking for. I wouldn’t expect them to offer an entirely new line for a modern spec instrument with a nitro finish, but it would’ve been nice to throw at least one option into this “original” lineup to satisfy people like me who love Fender guitars, but have yet to have one of their guitars be 100% perfect for me. 

Don’t get me wrong, my strat gets as much or more play time than my SGs, but I guess this is just a thorn in my side. 

I’m sure the lineup will be well received, and I’m ecstatic that so many people are excited about these instruments on this forum and elsewhere, and I know that Fender owes me absolutely nothing, but I’d love to be able to fanboy over their instruments as much as everyone else raves about.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was just about to start this thread. 

I like Fender, but it's all just another Fender.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it comes in a little (much) darker looking, has a couple of dings and rough spots but this is my Tele that they probably based the whole Fender American Original series on, can't prove it but its pretty obvious,,. obviously


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@jdto to @vadsy: PM sent.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> @jdto to @vadsy: PM sent.


LOL I've only got two blue guitars out of the ten I own...

It's not a "thing"


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I finally checked some of these out yesterday at Cosmo Music. The 50s Strat was really nice and I also quite liked the "Thick C" 60s Strat neck. The 50s Tele is pretty amazing, too. I tend to like big necks (59 profile Warmoth on my Tele, 58 Reissue 335, PRS "Pattern Vintage" etc.) but was suprised that I liked the 60s Strat a lot, too. I'd have to give it some time of trying them both out to decide between the 50s or 60s Strat, but I think they've done a great job. I've been considering a Partscaster Strat for quite some time, but one of these might just do it.


----------

